# trigano tribute 550 2005 fridge burning very black



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

we used our fridge on gas for the first time since we bought it second hand but the van was like new and had only done 4300 miles so had not had very much use. we had the window open on the outlet side and noticed a smell when i checked the side outlet at the top it was very black
I removed the top and bottom vent and both were clear the flame appears to be blue but you can only see the bottom of it I would like to know if any one has had this problem or knows where I can get it serviced
the gas is propane but this is what is standard in the vehicle I live in Kent
so would be grateful for any help

Dane


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

dane said:


> we used our fridge on gas for the first time since we bought it second hand but the van was like new and had only done 4300 miles so had not had very much use. we had the window open on the outlet side and noticed a smell when i checked the side outlet at the top it was very black
> I removed the top and bottom vent and both were clear the flame appears to be blue but you can only see the bottom of it I would like to know if any one has had this problem or knows where I can get it serviced
> the gas is propane but this is what is standard in the vehicle I live in Kent
> so would be grateful for any help
> ...


Hi Dane,

You could bring it along to us for a quick look but if the flame is blue it should be OK.

Peter


----------



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

*fridge burning black*

hi Peter
thanks for the reply the flame is blue but I found that my wife had left it turned right up after it was lit I dont know if this had any thing to do with the problem so I wil try it with it turned back say midway and see what happens if still a problem perhaps I will bring it in

Danel


----------

